# Merle's Room



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

Anyone read this yet?The author goes against almost everything noted as 'Not right"But he was in a perfect place and time to have the experience of letting a 'free thinking'dog have his way and observe the result.Be prepared to cry when Merle reaches the rainbow road-despite any disagreement with methods his owner saw him to the bridge with LOVE.One of the BEST dog books I have read.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

The title is actually "Merle's Door" and I agree with you 100 percent. I have read a lot of dog books, including most recommended on this site. But for whatever reason this one stands out. The author's comments about more freedom for a dog equals more intelligence make a of of sense, among so many other issues he raises concerning dog behavior.

If I was recommending one dog book worth a read, this is it.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I wish at least one more of us would give his book a read and comment. It is a bit different from what most of us read, and worth a thought.


----------



## GabbyBond (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm 121 pages into it!! Can't wait to finish it, I need a day off though!


----------



## Cathygirl (Dec 29, 2006)

I am reading this book right now. My husband bought it for me for Christmas and I started reading it but with the holidays and all I havent picked it back up yet but I will this week. I already love it!!


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: Merle's Room/Merle's door*

Sorry about mental lapse on title.This book reminded me of my childhood when doggers kinda had some freedom to roam -established their turf and no-one ever sued or reported a dog to authorities but spoke directly with dog owner.It is a much different world.While I wish that I was in the time and place that Merle's owner was I am not,I guess the part I was influenced most by was the strength his owner showed in accepting and guiding his companion to end.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Merle's Room/Merle's door*

I read Merle's Door a couple of weeks ago and it will be one I keep and re-read.

Few of us live where a dog can truly be a dog and not all dogs are as savy of the wild as Merle was. We also aren't as likely to make our living from our home, so we aren't around our dogs 24/7 to be able to create the same environment. 

Even Merle had to be leashed or in a fenced yard when they headed to bigger cities to visit. For this team though, life was mostly free and it certainly worked for them. What a great life for both dog and rescuer. 

I had to laugh at Merle running with other dogs, then bringing them in through his doggy doors to rest and chow down before going home.









Most of all I enjoyed the way information by well known behaviorists and trainers was written into Merle's story in a way that was interesting and thought provoking, rather than than intrusive.



> Quote: the part I was influenced most by was the strength his owner showed in accepting and guiding his companion to end


That was very impressive, wasn't it? I agree, this was a book well worth the time reading it.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Merle's Room/Merle's door*

I just read this book and I really love it, am going to go out and buy it. Not sure whether I approve of the free roaming idea, as it really isn't safe, even in small towns, but as you said, it worked for them. It would be wonderful if all dogs could run free. The book was a little dry for me at the beginning, so much scientific data. But the second half really made up for it.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: Merle's Room/Merle's door*

i read this book last year shortly after i got luc - really enjoyed it. 

i agree that a lot of the freedoms merle got were functions of location. and i didn't always agree with everything he did, but the message of the book of merle and the author (whose name i forget) being partners really resonated with me. i LOVED that, and i loved how he described their partnership and the respect he gave merle. the details of luc and teagan's lives aren't the same, but that was a big take away for me, and it really informed my relationship w/luc and i'm glad it did. luc isn't just my heart dog, he's my partner, and yeah - he's a goofy wimp - but he's still my partner and he supports me in his way and is with me - he's my training partner for running, and there are days out there where his presence is just a huge support for me, he lifts me, and i'm lucky to have him. i love that the relationship in the book is taken past dog/owner, dog/handler, or even dog/friend, that he respects merle as a being in his own right.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Merle's Room/Merle's door*

If you do a search for "Merle's Life in Pictures" it takes you to a page on the author's website that has a pretty neat slideshow about Merle.


----------

